# Beach Cart - utility garden cart



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got a utility cart with 4 wheels that has inflated tires like the pic below. Has anyone used one of these on the beach? We usually don't walk around too much on the beach, but we do bring rods/tackle/cooler & a canopy tent, when the girlfriend fishes. I just can't see spending $100+ on either those wheeleez wheels or $200-$300 on one of those beach carts...


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

I have one that I use for pier fishing... I tried it on the beach & instantly wished it had bigger, fatter tires. It reminded me of football practice (a hundred years ago) & the blocking / dragging sled.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

Try this for soft sand,get four plastic 5 gal buckets cut them about 1/3 from the bottom, drill 3/4 " hole in the middle, remove the tires and force them tothe bottom of the buckets the reinstall the tires and buckets will make a big fat wheel.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Ken Preston said:


> I have one that I use for pier fishing... I tried it on the beach & instantly wished it had bigger, fatter tires. It reminded me of football practice (a hundred years ago) & the blocking / dragging sled.


Yea, it worked perfectly on the pier. We took it out on the beach and about half way through the soft sand I was ready to strangle my gf. Kept asking "is it heavy? Is it easy to pull? Why are you out of breath? What's wrong?"


----------

